# Happy Birthday Momoreg



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I hope you have a wonderful day!!!

happy,happy,BIRTHDAY!!! 
Love
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

To a ChefTalk icon....

Have a WONDEFUL Birthday!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

:bounce: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOMO! :bounce:

  :beer:   :beer:

Jodi


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Santé to you, Michelle!

Have a great one!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

So that I may cover all my bases, I offer you:

*aid milad said* 
*joyeux anniversaire* 
*Happy Birthday*

*AND*

*tahani* 
*félicitations* 
*congratulations*

*AND*

*salam* 
*paix* 
*peace*

From me...









To you...









(that's a rabbit multiplying. Get it?! Multiplying!!!! ha ha ha ha ha)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Enjoy your day!










:bounce:


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Sending back the birthday greetings to my fellow Cancer. 

Happy 29th Birthday!!!

 My mom had me when she was 29, and every year until I was 6, she said she had just turned 29. It finally stopped once I started paying attention to what she was saying. Then came the day she had been dreading, "Mommy, you are NOT 29 this year!"

I sent you a PM yesterday. Guess you didn't get it?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!!  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday Momo...

pastry


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday MOMO.....wanna see pix of that boy!!!! You look great at the FFS! Like your haircut.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow...Thanks for the wonderful words and pictures (funny bunny, chrose!) You are such wonderful people! 

And what a fantastic birthday it was, hanging out with some of my cheftalk friends. If only everyone could have been there to join in the fun.

Now, I'd better look at those mug shots shroom is referring to...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Na ziseis Michelle k xronia polla
megalh na gineis me aspra mallia
pantou na fwtizeis ths gnwshs to fws
k oloi na lene na mia sofos (  )


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Even if I'm a little late, I'd like to add something to Chrose's offer (apart from rabbits ):

:bounce: BUON COMPLEANNO MICHELLE!
TANTI AUGURI A TE!:bounce: 

Pongi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's never really too late for a birthday wish!










I'm glad you had a great time on your birthday. You can never go wrong with







and









Happy birthday Michelle!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Shroom (and other interested parties), I need your email, so I can send you pics of the boy.

Thanks, Isa. It's never too late !!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!! I missed it!! And I even had it written down...  

I hope it was wonderful, Momo!!

(I really, really tried to put a picture of some flowers here, but failed....  )


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, I hope you had a wonderful birthday Michelle.
Cheers,
Jeff


----------

